

Ask HN: Best material/sites to teach my father basic computer literacy?  - dmix

My father just became excited when he learned how to copy and paste. I decided I need to teach him some basics.<p>I was looking online for some good videos/tutorials but most of them are either:<p>a) created in 1990s<p>b) infomercial quality<p>Can anyone with experience teaching computers to technically disinclined people recommend videos/books/sites??<p>This may be a business opportunity for a well designed site with screencasts and social features.
======
keefe
I've seen some video tutorials here <http://www.video-tutes.com/> but I never
used them and I'm not on windows so my particular knowledge may not be super
useful... <http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/> mac has a bunch of vids and
there are these guys <http://showmedo.com/>

------
adammichaelc
Http://mintywhite.com is really good for Windows Guides, and they have an
active forum for noob's.

